# Receptacle Break off tab amp rating



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

InsertName said:


> If one were to wire the ... devices to the bottom screws using the top screws for the line would a 20 A circuit be reduced to 15A?



Think about that for a moment then let us know what magical power a piece of metal possesses that would limit current.


----------



## InsertName (Feb 25, 2008)

................


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

InsertName said:


> Metal posseses the magical ability to melt when too much current passes through it. What is the feed-through rating of a 15 A Recept (not GFCI)?


Seems to me if the device is rated for a specific amperage let's say 15 amps for example then all parts of the associated device would carry the same rating.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

InsertName said:


> Metal posseses the magical ability to melt when too much current passes through it.


That being the case, the answer to your original question would be either 20A or 0A.



InsertName said:


> What is the feed-through rating of a 15 A Recept (not GFCI)?


Let's think about this again.

I'll give you a hint....look at T210.23(B)


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Seems to me if the device is rated for a specific amperage let's say 15 amps for example then all parts of the associated device would carry the same rating.


GFCI devices used in a home are typically 15A ..they feed through to other 15A non- GFCI devices...and that one may feed through to several more 15A non-GFCI devices....yet they are on 20A CBs.....hmmmm.....:whistling2:


----------



## InsertName (Feb 25, 2008)

.............


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Sardonic Celtic & your boss have both given you good answers. You have a lot to learn.

Dave


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Celtic said:


> GFCI devices used in a home are typically 15A ..they feed through to other 15A non- GFCI devices...and that one may feed through to several more 15A non-GFCI devices....yet they are on 20A CBs.....hmmmm.....:whistling2:


I don't get involved in homes much, the gfci's I have used are 20amp and are on 20amp CB's, it's rare we would feed through to another device unless it was a utility circuit in a mechanical room of something similar.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I don't get involved in homes much, the gfci's I have used are 20amp and are on 20amp CB's, it's rare we would feed through to another device unless it was a utility circuit in a mechanical room of something similar.


How's your own kitchen?

For some reason I have the thought you live in a house less than 5 yrs old....don't ask me why...and don't tell me if I am wrong :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, so someone wanna fill me in on what the discusstion is about? :001_huh:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> OK, so someone wanna fill me in on what the discusstion is about? :001_huh:


Beats me. I just popped by because people were pissing other people off where I just came from. Looks like more of the same here. Time for bed. You kids play nice.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> OK, so someone wanna fill me in on what the discusstion is about? :001_huh:



In a nutshell...the OP refused to use the thing on his shoulders for anything other than a hat rack :blink:

:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, I gathered it was about using the break-off tab between the two screws on a recep, but with the OPs edits, I'm left hearing just one side of the conversation.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

You can look at it that way if you wish....I quoted all the relevant matter.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's a little hard to figure out what a thread is about when the OP edits all their posts.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Celtic said:


> How's your own kitchen?
> 
> For some reason I have the thought you live in a house less than 5 yrs old....don't ask me why...and don't tell me if I am wrong :laughing:


My kitchen has two outlet circuits fed through from GFCIs in the garage, they are 20's with pilot lights and all, look expensive. There are also exterior outlets on every outside wall fed through from 15amp GFCI'c through out the house. Like the shoemaker's kids that run barefoot, I haven't done anything to the electric in my house other than add lights in the garage when we moved in.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> It's a little hard to figure out what a thread is about when the OP edits all their posts.


Blame Tiger...things were going fine until he chimed in :laughing::



Tiger said:


> Sardonic Celtic & your boss have both given you good answers. You have a lot to learn.
> 
> Dave


*@ 06:18 PM*

...and then _ Last edited by InsertName : Yesterday *at 06:24 PM*.


_You can see from my quotes and what Tiger had replied that this isn't really a one-sided analysis of what transpired.


Being "sardonic"...does that mean I'm like a King or a Prince or some type of royalty? :laughing:


::waiting for it...::
:whistling2:​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Being sardonic;...does that mean I'm like a King or a Prince or some type of royalty?


sar·don·ic - adjective characterized by bitter or scornful derision; mocking; cynical; sneering.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Being "sardonic"...does that mean I'm like a King or a Prince or some type of royalty? :laughing:
> 
> 
> ::waiting for it...::
> :whistling2:​





480sparky said:


> sar·don·ic - adjective characterized by bitter or scornful derision; mocking; cynical; sneering.


No sense of humor today Sparky?
I left the door wide open :thumbup:


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

Was I too blunt? I thought it was strange that two people answered this guys question but he didn't like being wrong. 

Stick with it kid, you'll be wrong again.:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Tiger said:


> Was I too blunt? I thought it was strange that two people answered this guys question but he didn't like being wrong.
> 
> Stick with it kid, you'll be wrong again.:thumbsup:
> 
> Dave


...and I'm the sardonic one?

LMAO

:laughing:


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know if the kid has a future as an electrician, but his vocabulary is impressive. 

Sardonic Celtic...it kind of belongs together like Wire Stripper.:laughing:

Dave


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

InsertName, DO NOT delete all your posts like you did here. This shows poor judgment, just because folks maybe told you things you did not want to hear. That is all I can guess since your posts are all gone.

If you want to continue this conversation start fresh with a new thread.

Also, please try to pick a more topic appropriate forum.


----------

